# peep sight issues?



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

Allright fellas I have tried and tried to fix my "problem" but I just cant fix it. No matter what I do when I get to full draw I cannot get a full sight picture! The whole left hand side of my sight housing I cannot see! I have tried everything from bigger peep to moving the sight out to even changing draw lengths. I have to really torque the bow for the whole sight housing to come into view and I know I shouldnt have to do that every shot. I have a different grip on order to see if that will help the isuue but I am at a loss. Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

I also might add that my bubble has always been left of center as long as I have been shooting.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Sure your placing your head behind the string and not looking from the side. Is the peep rotator?


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

The peep is not rotated. as far as I can tell Im looking straight on.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

To me seems like you just need to get eye behind the peep. Does string land on tip of your nose?


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

String hits nose perfect. I have to really sink my head into the string to get a full picture.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

To me looks like string is on the right side of your nose so then you’d be looking through peep at an angle. Try anchoring directly on tip of nose see if any better. Hard to tell by pic but your left arm looks hyper extended and might be a touch long on dl to anchor to tip of nose comfortably.


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

I shortened my dl by 1/2 recently so i know thats not the problem. If i anchor "straight" on it feel like my release hand is by my mouth....uncomfortable


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

You think a longer d loop would help with the "uncomfortableness"


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

You could try longer d loop might work for you. I shortened my dl an inch over last year to try to get better form is that pic before shortened dl or after? Just cause you went 1/2” shorter doesn’t mean that’s right dl. Maybe you can shoot someone like nuts and bolts a pm if you want some better info on form if you really wanna dive into it. If you can get good sight picture when you anchor to tip of nose I’d try to make it to where that is comfortable for you. It’s getting you more in line with the arrow as well.


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

That pic is after i shortened d.l


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I’d try 1/2” shorter. Your body and head look pretty straight but your still hyperextended and aiming downhill.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Try moving the peep up if you have to look down to see through it.


----------



## archeryjh (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. 3D Pinwheeler hit it on the head. I ended up moving my peep up almost a full inch and actually went out 1/2" on draw length. Everything is coming back square and level!!!!!!

Jake


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

archeryjh said:


> You think a longer d loop would help with the "uncomfortableness"


It appears your looking through the peep at an angle. What I see is your left arm is straight(elbow locked) and your left shoulder is hunched up. You want a "slightly bent" left elbow meaning not locked, but not real bent either. Your D loop looks like it's fine to me. So try this, when your standing holding your bow to the target,push your left shoulder down, then slide your left foot back about a half step so your standing semi- open.






(Nevermind the TENNIS STANCE part) Lol This will square your face up a little to the string and peep making it easier to see through it. It will feel different at first so be patient.
Also watch these two videos.The 2nd one addresses the shoulder.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvgyI-Zyf-U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czfJpndENyU

If you want, look at this video at (4:56) and you'll see that every pro on the line has an open stance and their bow arm isn't locked, it's slightly bent.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc2vj8UJfJg


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

archeryjh said:


> String hits nose perfect. I have to really sink my head into the string to get a full picture.











I am looking at the left shoulder here, when your left shoulder is in correct position, your shoulder should be almost level with the top of your bow hand. In this photo if you follow the arrow from your shoulder to the rest, you'll see that your shoulder is about 2-3 inches higher than your bow hand. when you push that shoulder down, the shoulder and bow hand will level out. Try this , scrunch your shoulder up and try to turn your head to the left like your looking through your peep. It's difficult and forces your head to the right forcing you to look at a sharper angle. Now do the same thing pushing your shoulder down and slightly forward. It should be much easier to straighten up your neck and get behind the string without fatigue and that abrupt angle. 
Again look at this video at 5:31 looking specifically at the shoulder and bow arm and how level they are together. Does it look like yours??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc2vj8UJfJg


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

You have bad form problem. I may be able to send you a photo of good form. Have to find it.

Start by relaxing your left shoulder. This will help you leave out your eyes. Until you relax the left shoulder a get it to drop You will get no where.


----------

